# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  منتخب الساجدين شرف الملايين(مصر) يقهر ابطال العالم

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

منتخب الساجدين شرف الملايين وحقق أداء يشرف المصريين ,حقق المنتخب المصري فوزاّ تاريخياّ علي أبطال العالم المنتخب الايطالي بهدف نظيف سجله محمد حمص قائد الإسماعيلية بضربة رأسية في الدقيقة الـ 21 من الشوط الأول للقاء و قدم الفراعنة مستوي رائع للقاء الثاني علي التوالي يعبر عن مدي تطور الكرة المصرية التي تمكنت من منافسة نجوم الميلان واليوفي و الأنتر بل وتخطيهم و الفوز عليهم .
المنتخب المصري بقيادة المعلم شحاتة أثبت جدارته بتمثيل الكرة العربية و الأفريقية و حقق الفوز العربي الأول في جنوب أفريقيا مما يجعل الفراعنة يحتاجون نقطة وحيدة أمام أمريكا في الجولة الثالثة من أجل حصد التأهل إلي دور الـ 4 علي حساب أحد عمالقة العالم السامبا و الاتزوري .
يذكر ان المباراة شهدت ابداع مميز جدا من الحارس المصري عصام الحضري ... 
مبرووووووووووك قهرنا ابطال العالم .....

----------


## دليلة

مبررررررررروك للمصر شرفتو العرب

عقبال الجزائر مع زامبيا يوم السبت

----------


## ابو عوده

مبروووووووك

----------


## محمد العزام

مبروك

----------


## The Gentle Man

الف مبروك لمنتخب مصر
والله فريق رائع
ولعب جميل جدا
يا رب توفقهم ويوصلو للنهائي ويفوزو فيه

----------


## معاذ القرعان

[align=center]الحمد لله الله استجاب لدعوات اللايين من العرب ... الف مبروك فوز مصر  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

